# Napoli-Inter. Sabato 21 Ottobre ore 20,45. Tv e streaming.



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2017)

Sarà Napoli-Inter la partita di cartello della prossima giornata di Serie A. Lo scontro, valido per la vetta della classifica, sarà visibile in diretta su Sky e Mediaset Premium e sulle piattaforme streaming delle due emittenti.


----------



## PheelMD (17 Ottobre 2017)

Spero nella goleada Napoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2017)

La prima sconfitta in campionato dell'Inter.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Ottobre 2017)

Napolecani fateli neri.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Ottobre 2017)

Minkia se quest anno non vincono lo scudetto.....

Fozza napule


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarà Napoli-Inter la partita di cartello della prossima giornata di Serie A. Lo scontro, valido per la vetta della classifica, sarà visibile in diretta su Sky e Mediaset Premium e sulle piattaforme streaming delle due emittenti.



Spero in un bel 4 o 5 a zero del Napoli, cosi vengono ridimensionati completamente, e Spalletti inizia ad abbassare un pò la cresta


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2017)

Spalletti giocherà per il pari se è furbo


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Ottobre 2017)

L'Inter vince. Spalletti è molto più furbo di Sarri e preparerà la partita maniacalmente.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarà Napoli-Inter la partita di cartello della prossima giornata di Serie A. Lo scontro, valido per la vetta della classifica, sarà visibile in diretta su Sky e Mediaset Premium e sulle piattaforme streaming delle due emittenti.




.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Mertens Insigne in fortissimo dubbio per questa sera.

Ditemi voi , non ho più parole .


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mertens Insigne in fortissimo dubbio per questa sera.
> 
> Ditemi voi , non ho più parole .



Fonte? Dove l'hai letto?


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Ottobre 2017)

*Sky: Insigne ha recuperato al 100% e questa sera sarà titolare contro l'Inter.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2017)

Alla fine il Napoli avrà la squadra titolare, anche se Sarri dovrebbe gestire meglio la squadra, se la Champions non è l'obiettivo principale forse dovrebbe usarla per fare turnover
Il Napoli quest'anno deve puntare solo unicamente al campionato


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

up


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

handanovic


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

Sto Handanovic è clamoroso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Solito miracolo di Handa


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

E' di gran lunga il portiere più forte della Serie A.

Molto molto sottovalutato.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Se giocavamo noi stavamo già 3-0 sotto


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' di gran lunga il portiere più forte della Serie A.
> 
> Molto molto sottovalutato.



Sarà 5 anni che gli salva il C a questi


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Skrinar, pur non entusiasmandomi proprio, comunque nell'1vs1 è difficilissimo da saltare, al contrario di Romagnoli.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Non vedevo un catenaccio così dai tempi di Trapattoni, imbarazzante. Palese come l’Inter punti a portarsi a casa un pareggio.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2017)

Perla di Caressa:"il Napoli è uguale al prof barca di guardiola"


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perla di Caressa:"il Napoli è uguale al prof barca di guardiola"



Al primo barca


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

che asino borja


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2017)

Calejon


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

fine PT 0-0


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2017)

Forza Napoli


----------



## The P (21 Ottobre 2017)

Come gioca il Napoli, un vero piacere per gli occhi.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2017)

secndo me questi fanno il colpaccio


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2017)

L'Inter vince anche questa. Gli altri sprecano e l'Inter punisce.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Ottobre 2017)

E qualcuno ha il coraggio di dire che siamo superiore all'Inter 
Questi rischiano di vincere a Napoli, noi ne prenderemo 4 o 5 li


----------



## kipstar (21 Ottobre 2017)

a prescindere da come finisce....hanno dimostrato di essere una squadra....


----------



## Lambro (21 Ottobre 2017)

e pensare che nel secondo tempo li abbiamo messi sotto di brutto brutto.
sono messi benissimo in campo e con una idea molto chiara, tutti dietro e contropiede, fatta in modo militaresco.
ottimo anche il pressing offensivo quando viene fatto, solo un napoli eccellente nelle uscite ha evitato il peggio.
Vecino e Borja hanno uno spessore tattico elevato rispetto ai nostri, gli danno i tempi e gli fan girare bene tutta la squadra.
eccellenti le due ali dove candreva cmq è uno sempre da 6 o 6.5.
poi casomai soffriranno di piu' con le piccole chissa', quando dovranno fare gioco e non solo contropiede.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

handanovic


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

*​finale 0-0*


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

Pareggio che ci sta

Ste melme purtroppo sono una squadra vera.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

juventus ancora campione d'italia


----------



## __king george__ (21 Ottobre 2017)

azz....pensavo avrebbe vinto il napoli sinceramente....vabè...pensiamo a noi...


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Ottobre 2017)

Toh! Handanovic migliore in campo per l'Inter...sai che novità...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Come pensavamo questa estate, con un allenatore vero, la squadra è sicuramente molto competitiva. E sinceramente più completa della nostra, almeno a livello di 11 di partenza. Non hanno ruoli con adattati, o del tutto scoperti.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

per me a parte icardi e handanovic come singoli non ci sono superiori da nessuna parte... purtroppo l'allenatore fa un ENORME differenza


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me a parte icardi e handanovic come singoli non ci sono superiori da nessuna parte... purtroppo l'allenatore fa un ENORME differenza



Handanovic? Non è che per Raiola donna diventa scarso. È dopo neuer e de gea il migliore al mondo


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2017)

Quando c'è un allenatore VERO, si nota. E Spalletti magari non sarà un vincente, ma in serie a i suoi punti li ha sempre fatti.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Ottobre 2017)

1986/87:

- crollo Juve per fine lunghissimo ciclo 
- duello scudo a sorpresa tra un grande Napoli e un'Inter mediocre, ma sublimata da un nuovo grande allenatore
- Napoli-Inter 0-0 deludente, all'andata 
- Milan al primo anno di nuova proprietà, tantissimi acquisti anche di qualità, annata fortemente deludente
- allenatore che doveva essere cambiato in estate e invece viene sopportato fino a primavera, gioco lentissimo e noioso, potenzialità non sfruttate.

Mi pare di rivedere qualcosa...


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a prescindere da come finisce....hanno dimostrato di essere una squadra....



Quindj Dzeko e Icardi e ora Spalletti ci fanno capire che le punte forti e i mister contano tanto?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Bergomi:"L'Inter è pronta per vincere lo scudetto". Ormai il trash ha contagiato ogni ambito e ogni personaggio pubblico, siamo alla frutta. E' vero non hanno preso gol, ma hanno giocato in 11 in area e così non si vincono gli scudetti. Meriterebbero 10 punti in meno vedendo le prestazioni e i gol negli ultimi minuti. 8 pali subiti in stagione, 4 partite vinte nel recupero, Handanovic quasi sempre il migliore in campo e partite vinte non si sa come, tipo con il Genoa in casa. Non ci metteranno molto a tornare alla loro dimensione, e a sudarsi il quarto posto. Le uniche cose positive che vedo in loro sono un allenatore in grado di dare ordine e di farsi seguire, oltre a spirito di sacrificio ed essere squadra da parte di tutti, basta vedere Perisic, che non si fa problemi a fare il terzino o l'interditore in mezzo al campo-
P.s. Skriniar mi sta sorprendendo, veramente un muro, non va mai per terra e saltarlo è un'impresa.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me a parte icardi e handanovic come singoli non ci sono superiori da nessuna parte... purtroppo l'allenatore fa un ENORME differenza



Perisic > Calhanoglu
Valero > Kessie
Skriniar > Bonucci
Vecino > Bonaventura
Miranda > Romagnoli


Parlo ad oggi eh


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Ottobre 2017)

L'inter ha trovato un eccellente acquisto con Skriniar, stasera praticamente un muro, che ha vinto sistematicamente tutti gli 1 vs 1.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Bergomi:"L'Inter è pronta per vincere lo scudetto". Ormai il trash ha contagiato ogni ambito e ogni personaggio pubblico, siamo alla frutta. E' vero non hanno preso gol, ma hanno giocato in 11 in area e così non si vincono gli scudetti. Meriterebbero 10 punti in meno vedendo le prestazioni e i gol negli ultimi minuti. 8 pali subiti in stagione, 4 partite vinte nel recupero e partite vinte non si sa come, tipo con il Genoa in casa. Non ci metteranno molto a tornare alla loro dimensione, e a sudarsi il quarto posto. Le uniche cose positive che vedo in loro sono un allenatore in grado di dare ordine e di farsi seguire, oltre a spirito di sacrificio ed essere squadra da parte di tutti, basta vedere Perisic, che non si fa problemi a fare il terzino o l'interditore in mezzo al campo.
> P.s. Skriniar mi sta sorprendendo, veramente un muro, non va mai per terra e saltarlo è un'impresa.



Non so se sia pronta, ma dovesse vincere lo scudetto una squadra che schiera titolari Nagatomo, D'Ambrosio, Candreva, Borja Valero e Vecino, sarebbe la volta buona per appendere la passione per il calcio al chiodo. A tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Miracle1980 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> L'Inter vince. Spalletti è molto più furbo di Sarri e preparerà la partita maniacalmente.



Poteva vincere alla fine. Sapevo che Spalletti avrebbe imbrigliato Sarri. Se avessimo avuto Spalletti quest’anno...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non so se sia pronta, ma dovesse vincere lo scudetto una squadra che schiera titolari Nagatomo, D'Ambrosio, Candreva, Borja Valero e Vecino, sarebbe la volta buona per appendere la passione per il calcio al chiodo. A tutto c'è un limite.



Basta aspettare ancora un pò, Miranda non viene clamorosamente mai ammonito e non hanno infortuni. Hanno 11 giocatori contati, e neanche tanto forti tranne tre o quattro. Il gioco è assente e in Italia vige questa maledetta cultura del risultato, per questo li esaltano tanto. Saranno poi i primi a spalar loro feci addosso dopo due o tre risultati altalenanti, giustamente aggiungo io, perchè giocano tutti dietro con pochissime ripartenze ed è una tattica che paga solo nel breve.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

Si sapeva che Spalletti avrebbe fatto un sacco di punti. Mica c'è da stupirsi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Perisic > Calhanoglu
> Valero > Kessie
> Skriniar > Bonucci
> Vecino > Bonaventura
> ...



ne ad oggi ne mai nella vita, se solo avessimo un allenatore vero


----------



## danjr (22 Ottobre 2017)

Complimenti all’inter.... bisogna prendere esempio!


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2017)

Per me rimangono una banda di musica.
Hanno dalla loro il fatto di essere una squadra a differenza nostra che da questo punto di vista non esistiamo.
Per quello che si vede in campo dovrebbero avere almeno 6-7 in meno, invece il culo, la var, e alcune partite risolte al 90 esimo gli permettono di stare in quella posizione.
Soliti perdenti fortunati


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Ottobre 2017)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Per me rimangono una banda di musica.
> Hanno dalla loro il fatto di essere una squadra a differenza nostra che da questo punto di vista non esistiamo.
> Per quello che si vede in campo dovrebbero avere almeno 6-7 in meno, invece il culo, la var, e alcune partite risolte al 90 esimo gli permettono di stare in quella posizione.
> Soliti perdenti fortunati



Non sono daccordo, almeno per quanto riguarda la partita di stasera a Napoli. La gara è stata molto equilibrata, i partenopei hanno diretto la partita, hanno avuto qualche occasione in più, ma non ne sono stati mai nemmeno lontanamente padroni. L'inter è stata sempre in controllo, era messa molto bene in campo, ordinata e non ha commesso sbavature, pronta a colpire di rimessa. Ambedue le difese stasera hanno commesso pochissime sbavature, quando è successo ci sono stati i portieri, da qui lo 0-0, ma sarebbe anche potuta finire 1-0 o 0-1 senza recriminazione alcuna. Non fanno un calcio elaborato, ma si sa che Spalletti è un tecnico abbastanza pragmatico, stanno maturando un idea di gioco, e sembra in crescita. E' vero che in molte partite hanno avuto fortuna, e sono ancora Perisic/Handanovic dipendenti, ma ho avuto la sensazione che si stiano affiatando e questo è decisamente una pessima notizia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Vista per intero.. l'inter ha saputo soffrire, gli va dato meriti di aver fatto il massimo che potevano fare. Napoli stanco nel secondo tempo... handanovic un miracolo per tempo. 1 punto = oro a Napoli.
Handanovic tantissima roba.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> L'inter ha trovato un eccellente acquisto con Skriniar, stasera praticamente un muro, che ha vinto sistematicamente tutti gli 1 vs 1.



E' quello che ho scritto anche io, paragonandolo a Romagnoli, che di 1vs1 non ne vince nemmeno uno, da quando gioca al Milan,


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Come pensavamo questa estate, con un allenatore vero, la squadra è sicuramente molto competitiva. E sinceramente più completa della nostra, almeno a livello di 11 di partenza. Non hanno ruoli con adattati, o del tutto scoperti.



non direi, non hanno il trequartista che è un ruolo fondmentale nello scacchiere spallettiano e non a caso ha provato ciao mario, brozovic e ha adattato vecino, inoltre non ha un esterno veloce al posto di candreva e non a caso candreva credo sia il più sostituito, per non parlare dei centrali di difesa, ne hanno tre e il terzo è ranocchia.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2017)

Quest'estate chiunque si intedesse un attimino di calcio e non di football manager metteva sempre davanti l'Inter al Milan, questo era determinato principalmente dal fatto che loro avessero un allenatore competente mentre noi un'eterna scommessa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quest'estate chiunque si intedesse un attimino di calcio e non di football manager metteva sempre davanti l'Inter al Milan, questo era determinato principalmente dal fatto che loro avessero un allenatore competente mentre noi un'eterna scommessa.



allenatore esperto con un'ossatura gia collaudata, avere handa, miranda, il tanto bistrattato borja, perisic e icardi è un ottimo punto di partenza


----------



## nimloth (22 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si sapeva che Spalletti avrebbe fatto un sacco di punti. Mica c'è da stupirsi.



È stato sempre "schifato" come allenatore quando si accostava al Milan...


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2017)

Handanovic gli ha salvato il deretano in modo clamoroso.
Certo anche il Napoli ha rischiato in alcune occasioni. 
Sinceramente non mi capacito di come facciano ad ottenere questi risultati.


----------



## koti (22 Ottobre 2017)

Che fuoriclasse Handanovic. Pensare che guadagna meno della metà di un diciottenne molto meno forte di lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Perisic > Calhanoglu
> Valero > Kessie
> Skriniar > Bonucci
> Vecino > Bonaventura
> ...



Se vabbè


----------



## Crox93 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vabbè



Forse non ti sei reso conto che siamo a -10 e che tutti i nuovi viaggiano col 5 in pagella (quando va bene)
poi ho specificato AD OGGI, che non vuol dire che sono giudizi definitivi eh


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2017)

Giocano da cani, ma hanno una solidità pazzesca, data interamente dall'allenatore.
Le cose per noi si mettono malissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2017)

L'Inter ha la migliore difesa del campionato con una linea difensiva formata da D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Skriniar e Nagatomo e la protezione di un centrocampo composto da Vecino e Gagliardini: praticamente un mix dell'Inter di De Boer/Pioli e della Fiorentina di Sousa; rendiamoci conto di quanto sia bravo Spalletti.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Vista per intero.. l'inter ha saputo soffrire, gli va dato meriti di aver fatto il massimo che potevano fare. Napoli stanco nel secondo tempo... handanovic un miracolo per tempo. 1 punto = oro a Napoli.
> Handanovic tantissima roba.


handanovic da solo ha portato 5/6 punti il nostro fino ad ora 0


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha la migliore difesa del campionato con una linea difensiva formata da D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Skriniar e Nagatomo e la protezione di un centrocampo composto da Vecino e Gagliardini: praticamente un mix dell'Inter di De Boer/Pioli e della Fiorentina di Sousa; rendiamoci conto di quanto sia bravo Spalletti.



non a caso spalletti era ritenuto l'acquisto determinante dell'inter


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocano da cani, ma hanno una solidità pazzesca, data interamente dall'allenatore.
> Le cose per noi si mettono malissimo.


 spaletti vuole vincere montella vuole partecipare c'è una grande differenza ....purtroppo abbiamo beccato quello sbagliato


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2017)

nimloth ha scritto:


> È stato sempre "schifato" come allenatore quando si accostava al Milan...



Dipende. Per un Milan che vuole vincere, è normale schifarlo visto che è uno che non vince manco a briscola. Per un Milan che deve piazzarsi, invece, come detto già estate, sarebbe stata la scelta giusta.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non direi, non hanno il trequartista che è un ruolo fondmentale nello scacchiere spallettiano e non a caso ha provato ciao mario, brozovic e ha adattato vecino, inoltre non ha un esterno veloce al posto di candreva e non a caso candreva credo sia il più sostituito, per non parlare dei centrali di difesa, ne hanno tre e il terzo è ranocchia.



Io ho parlato di 11 di partenza, non ho parlato di rosa in generale. E' cosa ben diversa. E anche a livello di sostituzioni, sia Cancelo che Karamoah potrebbero comunque sostituire adeguatamente Candreva. Il trequartista, nello scacchiere di Spalletti è sempre stato un giocatore adattato. Perrotta non era un trequartista, ne Naingollan lo scorso anno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Ottobre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io ho parlato di 11 di partenza, non ho parlato di rosa in generale. E' cosa ben diversa. E anche a livello di sostituzioni, sia Cancelo che Karamoah potrebbero comunque sostituire adeguatamente Candreva. Il trequartista, nello scacchiere di Spalletti è sempre stato un giocatore adattato. Perrotta non era un trequartista, ne Naingollan lo scorso anno.



proprio nell'undici di partenza mancano giocatori tanto è vero che spalletti non perde occasione per lamentarsi della rosa dicendo che non ha il trequartista e per disperazione sta provando tutti da ciao mario, a vecino, bassando per brozovic e valero, ha criticato poco velatamente candreva dicendo che il suo gioco non prevede i cross e lancia frecciatine a icardi dicendo che l'attaccante ideale è quello di manovra che gioca per la squadra che crea gli inserimenti per i treqaurtisti ecc


----------



## Milanista (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dipende. Per un Milan che vuole vincere, è normale schifarlo visto che è uno che non vince manco a briscola. Per un Milan che deve piazzarsi, invece, come detto già estate, sarebbe stata la scelta giusta.



È andato vicino a vincere lo scudetto a Roma, subendo vari furti da parte dei Perdenti. L'anno scorso si è scontrato contro nientepopodimenoché suamaestà Er Pupone ottavoredestacep ecc... e ha portato comunque la squadra al secondo posto. I risultati che ha ottenuto in un ambiente folle, assurdo, come quello, vanno al di la di aver vinto, dimostrano che sei capace di condurre una squadra senza nessun tipo di timore, sicuro del tuo lavoro e delle tue competenze. Sostanzialmente, hai le palle, e non è cosa da poco. Per vincere, devi allenare la squadra giusta, e in Italia quelle squadre sono le solite tre. Quest'anno allena l'inter, e la cosa non mi fa stare granchè tranquillo.


----------

